# Warranty work - Help please



## motorman (May 24, 2005)

Please could anyone help me find a Chausson dealer - our local Discover branch has shut and I need warranty work done and only have 2 months to get it fixed! I live in East Kent so don't want to go hundreds of miles to get the work done. I feel let down by Discover, as they have not made any contact with me.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I sympathise with you as similar happened to us. Best thing to do is contact the UK Chausson representative Jeffrey Kenrick by e-mail and seek his advice first. He sorted things for us.

[email protected]

Explain your sittuation and he will advise the best to do.

Chris


----------



## stowmarketcaravans (Dec 18, 2009)

We are based in Suffolk and are main Chausson Dealers, we may be able to help you. Please contact our workshop: http://www.stowmarketcaravans.co.uk


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The Chausson website has a list of dealers here Chausson


----------

